# Knox County Beekeepers Association - Tennessee - March meeting place moved



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

The March 5th meeting for KCBA will not be held at the normal meeting place due to that location being used for voting. Instead we will be meeting at the First United Methodist Church on Kingston Pike. To get there, exit onto Kingston Pike at the University of Tennessee and go west about one mile, the church is on the left immediately past Calvary Baptist Church. Please park behind the church. 

In addition the inability to use our normal meeting place in March has caused us to push back our spring short course to April so the March meeting will be a standard meeting and there will not be a meeting on March 7th.


----------

